# 52240 with 52005



## TAMMYS (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi all,

Need an opinion.  We did a 52240 and a retrograde 52005.  Normally, 52005 would be inclusive with the 52240 but can be separated out with a modifier. 
I am having a difficult time determining when it is appropriate to separate it out and when its just standard treatment and should not be separated out. How much documentation or what kind of documentation justifies separating the 52005 with a 59.  

Thanks for helping.


----------

